# Watch This.  Please C&C



## Darton (Feb 3, 2010)

This is my first attemt at Macro using two lenses front to front. How'd I do?


----------



## HoboSyke (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty cool! What lenses did you use?


----------



## Darton (Feb 3, 2010)

I used the canon 18-55mm focused to &#8734; against the canon 50mm f1.8 focused to &#8734;.


----------



## Darton (Feb 3, 2010)

I rotated it. I think it looks alot better this way.


----------

